# Let's Put an End to Stretch-o-vision!



## kw2957 (Apr 5, 2008)

Hey everyone,

I have been thinking about a new option for the formats on our HR2x and H2x receivers the past few days and have finally decided to post it on the forum. I don't know if this has ever been suggested before, but why not give us an option to "Squeeze" the picture on HD channels so that it will fit in the 4:3 ratio (put black/gray bars on both sides of the picture). The purpose of this is to stop broadcasters like TBS and the History Channel who stretch their non-widescreen content to fill our 16:9 TVs, thus ending our complaints about stretch-o-vision. I don't see any reason why this cannot be done.

Perhaps we can get an option like this in a future software upgrade. So, what do you all think? Would you be in favor of adding this option to our available formats?

***By the way, I made a typo in the poll. It should say a "Squeeze" function, not a "Stretch" function. Sorry!***Happy to fix it --Mod


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

There is much less of this kind of programming today than there was even a year ago, I'm not sure it would be necessary. I can do so with my TV, but I understand not all sets will allow you to. Just tune to the SD version.

Edit: Many shows squeezed down look like heck anyway because they are not evenly stretched in the first place, so now you have a pillar boxed distorted picture.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Leave it as is


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

i can unsqueeze it with a button on my remote for my tv already so doesnt matter to me....but yea y not.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Actually I'd prefer that the channels don't putz with the aspect ratio and for the no black bar folks allow the STB to stretch channels. The STB's do it for 480i channels but not for 720p/1080i channels. 

The reason I don't like the idea of the box doing the 'unstretching' is that a number of channel that do the stretch do processing that leaves the center part of the picture alone but the farther out you go in the frame the more of a stretch they apply so having the box unstretch would distore the picture just as bad.


----------



## JerseyBoy (Sep 1, 2006)

The request not to stretch should be to the content providers (TBS, USA etc.) not Directv.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

JerseyBoy said:


> The request not to stretch should be to the content providers (TBS, USA etc.) not Directv.


Agreed .. This is a broadcast issue, not a receiver issue.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

JerseyBoy said:


> The request not to stretch should be to the content providers (TBS, USA etc.) not Directv.


What's worse is when they convince the guide data providers to place an HD symbol next in the guide. If it isn't true HD, it shouldn't be labeled as HD.


----------



## steve053 (May 11, 2007)

> why not give us an option to "Squeeze" the picture on HD channels so that it will fit in the 4:3 ratio (put black/gray bars on both sides of the picture).


My panny has that option already. I'm assuming most good HDTV's give you options for full - 4x3 - zoom etc.


----------



## DBSNewbie (Nov 3, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Agreed .. This is a broadcast issue, not a receiver issue.


Just as the OP suggested...

What if D* were to implement a "Squeeze" Format on its receivers, which will take the stretched programming and make it appear to be Pillar Boxed 4:3?

Would it then be considered a receiver issue?


----------



## kw2957 (Apr 5, 2008)

I understand that it is not D* that is at fault, rather the networks themselves. However, since it seems that TBS and the other offenders will not stop this practice for the foreseeable future, there should be an option for those of us to squeeze stretched content through the receiver. My TV doesn't have this option built in, so it would be a nice feature. After all, doesn't the receiver offer pretty much every other format option?


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

JerseyBoy said:


> The request not to stretch should be to the content providers (TBS, USA etc.) not Directv.


Agreed!


----------



## kw2957 (Apr 5, 2008)

Hey thanks for fixing that Stuart...I just noticed the little note you left me in the red text.


----------



## xxplayactionxx (Sep 25, 2008)

When are all of the content providers going to start filming ALL new episodes in HD???


----------



## Kansas Zephyr (Jun 30, 2007)

xxplayactionxx said:


> When are all of the content providers going to start filming ALL new episodes in HD???


If the older episodes were *filmed* (not taped), and archived, then they can be rescanned as true HD, assuming that the "new" wider image areas were considered during production.

16mm film has a higher resolution than HDTV.


----------

